# MildredM Alert [emoji4]



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@MildredM


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Aston Martin of the coffee world, just wow!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

********** said:


> @MildredM


Uff! And swoon!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Uff! And swoon!!


You're saying you've ordered one and just have received the invoice?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely looking machine! Not keen on the red leather though (unless that was a one-off Ann Summers edition?) The wood handles looked lovely, I would have preferred them on the lever too. Or at least a dark leather if leather is the only option. I don't foresee this as a problem for me though!!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll take red leather . . .


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I'll take red leather . . .


You not trying a diversion tactic from jugs? Or do yours come with red leather handles


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

********** said:


> You not trying a diversion tactic from jugs? Or do yours come with red leather handles


My jugs?!!! I can't locate any handles whatsoever!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> My jugs?!!! I can't locate any handles whatsoever!


Doing it blindfolded again you saucy minx


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Emoji4


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

********** said:


> doing it blindfolded again you saucy minx


lolololololol


----------

